# [FreeNAS] Hotswap Issues.



## Yar (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm currently trying to set[]up FreeNAS.. However I'm having issues hotswapping the drives?

I have it set as a RAIDZ2 Volume.

To test hotswap I basically pulled out ada0 whilst the system was on, checked the RAID Status and saw it was "Degraded". So I then placed a new 3 TB into ada0.

Using `camcontrol identify ada0` I can see that the system has detected the new disk as it shows the correct serial number. However I cannot use the disk to "Replace" into FreeNAS, and it doesn't appear in "View Disks".












Using `dmesg | grep ada0` I get the following:







Any suggestions or advice is greatly appreciated.
Hotswap is a necessity for this system..


----------



## Yar (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Hotswap Issues.*






The replacement drive is showing as pass0,ada0 - Should it be?


----------



## Yar (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Hotswap Issues.*

Just tried to re-insert the disk and saw 
	
	



```
Unable to attach new device 0x6
```
 on the monitor.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Hotswap Issues.*



			
				Yar said:
			
		

> I'm currently trying to setup FreeNAS..


Topics about PC-BSD DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD.

Are those drives connected to the mainboard? I mean is the controller on-board? For some BIOS/UEFI implementations you need to enable hot-swap there.


----------



## Yar (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Hotswap Issues.*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Yar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they're plugged direct to the motherboard, AHCI & Hotplug enabled. I don't think that's an issue though, as camcontrol detects the new drive, it just won't pickup in FreeNAS.


----------

